# How to forward a port via NAT settings on an Asus WL 500g?



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok! I downloaded utorrent. I downloaded an uncopyrighted torrent. Then I saw this red icon flashing. It told me that my router is blocking and I needed to open up a port. Portforward.com had this easy tutorial and it told me to do this:



I tried the utorrent portchecker

This text appeared:

Error! Port 33044 does not appear to be open.

Note: I dont have any firewall running not even the Microsoft Firewall.

I want to open the port 33044, my static ip is 192.168.1.2 or 192.168.1.3 sometimes and the router i Asus WL 500g


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please refer to the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, we don't support P2P applications here at TSF. Please don't ask for this kind of help here.


----------

